# 16' Defy Advanced 2



## jhart94949 (Feb 11, 2017)

Picked up my Defy Adv 2 after demoing the Advanced 0. Love this bike! I am a mountain biker but wanted something to take out and get a workout in when I am short in time or the trails are to wet to ride. This bike is comfortable and it's weight to stiffness ration is amazing, I can feel it take off when I put the power to it. Climbs great and is very stiff and confidence inspiring when at speed coming down the NorCal hills. Best part of all it was on clearance as my LBS got the new 2017's in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

